# Gaming-PC-Zusammenstellung - Absegnung



## Trepok (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo erstmal.
Ich möchte dieses Jahr meinen guten, alten Sockel 775-Rechner in Rente schicken. 
Dazu hab ich mir schon mal ein paar Gedanken gemacht und wäre dankbar, wenn ihr euren Senf dazu gebt. 
*
1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
*
Da meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung (siehe unten) derzeit rund 1800€ bei Mindfactory kosten würde, ist das auch mein ungefähres Budget

*2.)  Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen   Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes  Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage,  Betriebssystem,...)*

Lautsprecher, Tastatur und Maus sind vorhanden, wenn auch schon veraltet - für Empfehlungen wäre ich dankbar, hat aber aktuell noch keine hohe Priorität

*3.)  Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte  Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten,  SATA-Laufwerke,...)*

nein, aktueller Rechner soll als Zweitrechner bestehen bleiben. 
Eventuell zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt eine 500GB HDD als Datengrab aus einem anderem Rechner

*4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?*

Eigenbau

*5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?*

1680 X 1050  - siehe 8.)

*6.)  Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2,   Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office,  Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)*

Zocken: Anno 2070, Crysis 1-3, Dead Space 1+2, STO
Arbeiten: ganz banales Surfen, Briefe schreiben

*7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?*

vielleicht später - habs noch nie gemacht, würde aber gerne mal antesten

*8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

*Mein Monitor (Asus MW221u) ist 6 Jahre alt und hat keine LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung und mickrige Auflösung.
Ich würde in absehbarer Zeit gerne einen Ersatz anschaffen, kenne mich aber mit den vielen Display-Techniken nicht so gut aus.
IPS-Displays sollen ja gute Farben und Blickwinkel haben, aber taugen die auch für Gaming?
Außerdem sollte das gute Stück nach Möglichkeit 3D unterstützen. 
Da ich Brillenträger bin, wäre ein passives 3D mit Brillenclips zu bevorzugen, wenn es denn etwas brauchbares in der Richtung gibt.
Die Größe sollte so 23-27 Zoll sein; sitze ca. 80cm vorm Monitor.

So, nun die Zusammenstellung:

- ASUS Z87 Maximus VI Hero (C2)
- Core I7-4770K
- Phanteks TC12DX
- EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX
- Corsair Vengeance Pro rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CMY16GX3M2A1600C9R)
- Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB  
- Corsair AX760
- Windows 7 oder 8.1, bin mir noch nicht ganz einig
- Phanteks Enthoo Primo oder Luxe, IN WIN 904 - weitere gute Design-Gehäuse???

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## ich111 (19. Januar 2014)

Spar dir das überteuerte RoG Board: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder ASUS Z87-Plus (C2) (90MB0E00-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nimm den EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Graka mit potenterem Kühler: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder die günstige AMD Version: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-50G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

8GB RAM reichen: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Auf das Pro kannst du auch verzichen, mit einer Crucial m500 oder 840 Evo bist du besser bedient

Erstens völlig überdimensioniert und dann auch noch Singlefail: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Januar 2014)

Ich würde es so machen:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M500 SSD 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X OC Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929XOC-4GD-GA)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)


~1520€ und dann den Rest in einen guten Monitor stecken, zum Beispiel sowas hier:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Dann hast du deinen i7 mit top-Kühler, 480GB SSD (!), 2TB auf einer HDD, 8GB RAM, das vermutlich beste Netzteil am Markt und eine Grafikkarte, die locker mit einer GTX 780 Ti mithalten kann.
Dazu einen 3D-fähigen 144Hz-Monitor.



Wenn du dich auch mit der zweitstärksten Karte begnügen kannst , dann wäre diese hier was für dich:
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-radeon-r9-290-windforce-3x-oc-gv-r929oc-4gd-a1049151.html
120€ günstiger und nur etwa 5% langsamer.





EDIT: Gerade per PM mitbekommen, dass die 1800€ komplett für den Rechner sind.
Dann würde ich es so machen:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Crucial M500 SSD 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
2 x Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R929OC-4GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium Grey mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-TI-W)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202)


~1830€, mit stärkerem Netzteil, 2x R9 290 Crossfire und einem etwas grösserem Gehäuse, damit die Hardware auch genug Luft bekommt^^


----------



## Trepok (19. Januar 2014)

Von den be quiet-Netzteilen bin ich nicht so angetan. Ich hatte ursprünglich ein E5-700W im aktuellen Rechner und das ist nach 4 Jahren ausgestiegen.
Hatte noch vergessen zu erwähnen das ich Voll-modulare Netzteile mit Semi-passiver Kühlung bevorzuge.

Insgesamt soll der PC auch nicht zu laut werden. Die aktuellen Gehäuse-Lüfter übertreffen den Intel-Boxed-Kühler um längen an Lautstärke.


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Januar 2014)

Dann nimm das hier:
Cougar GX600 v2 600W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Semipassiv ist übrigens der zweitgrösste Schrott, den die Hersteller je erfunden haben (nach Single Rail). Bringen tut es nichts ausser höheren Temperaturen auf den Kondensatoren und damit verbunden eine geringere Lebensdauer.


----------



## cabtronic (19. Januar 2014)

Sieht doch gut aus, ob es wirklich die 840 Pro sein muss, musst du wissen.
Aber du hast dir da sicher deine Gedanken gemacht 
Beim Gehäuse nimm das In Win, das finde ich klasse  ABER da üasst der Phanteks nicht rein, der ist 10mm zu hoch.


----------



## Trepok (19. Januar 2014)

Semi-Passiv is also Sche*** ?
Ich hab aktuell seit etwa 2 Jahren ein Corsair AX750 drin und läuft bis jetzt prima.
Das einzige was richtig nervt am aktuellen Rechner sind die 2 Gehäuse-Lüfter vom TT Shark.
Achja, und CPU-Last von 100% auf beiden Kernen.

Die Hardware sollte auch optisch gut zusammen passen. 
Der Crucial Ballistiks sieht da eher aus wie tote Oma, sorry.


----------



## Kirch (19. Januar 2014)

Hier etwas abgeändert

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Crucial M500 SSD 480GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT480M500SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1866, CL8-9-9-24 (F3-14900CL8D-8GBXM)
2 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk (SH-224DB/BEBE)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
1 x Enermax Platimax  750W ATX 2.4 (EPM750AWT)


----------



## ich111 (19. Januar 2014)

Semipassiv kaschiert nur, dass der Hersteller keine guten Lüfter verbaut und evtl. auch keine gute Lüftersteuerung hat.


----------



## Trepok (19. Januar 2014)

Spricht eigentlich etwas dagegen, ein System ausschließlich mit einer SSD zu betreiben?
Ich hab jetzt nicht tonnenweise Daten auf meiner Platte.
Meine aktuelle 500GB Platte ist gerade mal halb voll. 

Zum Monitor ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das gute Stück hat ja nun ein TN-Panel und ich müsste noch zusätzlich das Brillen-Set kaufen.
Gibt es auch passive 3D Monitore mit IPS-Display? Oder taugen die nicht fürs Zocken?


----------



## Teutonnen (19. Januar 2014)

Nein, absolut nicht Platte ist Platte, du musst nur irgendetwas haben, worauf du Windoof installieren kannst. Du kannst auch deine alte Platte mit in den neuen Rechner nehmen, wenn du willst.


----------



## ich111 (19. Januar 2014)

Aber erst recht bei SSDs gilt sichern, sichern und nochmal sichern.

Weil es fast unmöglich ist bei einem defekten Controller etc. die Daten wiederherzustellen. Es gibt zwar Firmen die, das können, aber dagegen ist HDD Datenrettung ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Trepok (20. Januar 2014)

Habt ihr noch Empfehlungen für einen guten Monitor? 
Vorzugsweise 23-27 Zoll, 3D-fähig (eher passiv da brillenträger, welche Nachteile hat es gegenüber aktiv?).
IPS-TN-PLS ... welche Displaytechnik ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Januar 2014)

Hast du ein Budget?


----------



## Trepok (20. Januar 2014)

is ja schon einer wach außer mir

Das Budget festzulegen fällt mir da schwer, aber ich sag mal unterhalb von 500€.
Darf auch gerne weit darunter liegen


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

ASUS VG27AH, 27" (90LMGE051T01041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Januar 2014)

Du könntest dir mal den QNIX QX2710 ansehen (WQHD Korea Import, ~280€). Ansonsten die üblichen verdächtigen; Eizo Foris FS2333, Asus VG278HE, LG 27EA73LM oder Dell U2713HM


----------



## Trepok (20. Januar 2014)

Der ASUS VG27AH sieht preislich ganz gut aus, aber Brillenclips für 3D hat der nicht, oder?
Wie unterscheidet sich da passiv und aktiv 3D, halbe Auflösung bei passiv?


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Januar 2014)

Trepok schrieb:


> Von den be quiet-Netzteilen bin ich nicht so angetan. Ich hatte ursprünglich ein E5-700W im aktuellen Rechner und das ist nach 4 Jahren ausgestiegen..


1. 4 Jahre ist doch noch halbwegs OK. Ich verstehe immer nicht was der Mist mit 'mein Netzteil muss aber 100 Jahre halten!!11' soll.
2. War das E5 auch nicht soo pralle.
3. Verstehe ich deine Abneigung gerade nicht. 



Trepok schrieb:


> Semi-Passiv is also Sche***


Ja, ist es.



Trepok schrieb:


> Ich hab aktuell seit etwa 2 Jahren ein Corsair AX750 drin und läuft bis jetzt prima.


Ja, nach 2 Jahren. Aber da war dein E5, von dem du ja angeblich nicht so angetan warst, weil es nur 4 Jahre gehalten hat, auch noch OK. Also von daher ist das schon Äppel <-> Birne, meinst nicht auch?

Nimm dir mal 5min Zeit und denk mal über den semi Fanless Betrieb nach, was passiert da denn genau. RICHTIG: die Luft steht im Netzteil. Es wird nix ausgetauscht -> es wird unnötig warm.
Wenn du nicht glaubst: Such mal Nach Corsair RM750 oder 850W Review auf HardOCP, da siehst das dann.


PS: 
Als GraKa würd ich 'ne R9-290 nehmen und keine nVidia.
3D ist zwar manchmal ganz nett, aber auch kein Killerfeature. Eher ein Kopfschmerz Feature...


----------



## facehugger (20. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Als GraKa würd ich 'ne R9-290 nehmen und keine nVidia.


Weitere Gründe die gegen eine Nvidia sprechen, als deine persönliche und hier allgegenwärtige Abneigung Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Mantle* @TE:* beim RAM kannste natürlich auch diese Riegel nehmen:


G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1866, CL9 (GB38GB1866C9ADC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Trepok (20. Januar 2014)

Hm, mit dem 3D bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher, ob er das unbedingt haben muss.
Als Ausweich-Möglichkeit bliebe noch mein 46" 3DTV. 
Aber von der Couch aus mit Tastatur und Maus zocken finde ich bissel schlecht und mit nem Kontroller steh ich auf Kriegsfuß.
Wenn ich 3D als Anforderung streichen würde, was haltet ihr von dem Monitor?

ASUS VX279Q, 27" (90LM00F0-B01670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wäre auch optisch mit Abstand das beste, was mir unter die Augen gekommen ist


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

Ich bin ja auch Befürworter von IPS Panels, aber für einen Gamer-PC könnte man auch über einen 120 Hz Monitor nachdenken : BenQ XL2720T, 27"

ASUS VG278HE, 27"

Der Asus kann zwar auch 3D, mein Augenmerk liegt aber eher auf den 120/144Hz


----------



## Trepok (20. Januar 2014)

Kann man den Unterschied zwischen 120/ 144HZ und Standard-Frequenz irgendwie in einem Video sehen???
Wenn ja, dann wäre ich dankbar für einen Link.

So, erst mal Zeit zum


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/280834-tn-vs-ips-120-144-hz-vs-60-hz-hilfe.html





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ax8NxWn48tY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (20. Januar 2014)

Ich finde die Zusammenstellung von Teutonnen auch gut. 2x290 ist zu empfehlen. 
Auf 3D würde ich noch nicht setzen. 
Und einen PC ausschliesslich mit SSD als Datengräber zu verwenden, da spricht nichts dagegen.
Ich würde dir lediglich noch raten, auf mehr MHz beim RAM zu achten. Manche Stimmen sagen ja, dass der 4770K ausgebremst wird.
Und mehr ist besser


----------



## facehugger (20. Januar 2014)

> Ich würde dir lediglich noch raten, auf mehr MHz beim RAM zu achten. Manche Stimmen sagen ja, dass der 4770K ausgebremst wird.


Is Quatsch! Wenn überhaupt, merkt man den Unterschied nur beim benchen. Im PC-Alltag->nada...

Gruß


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (20. Januar 2014)

Ich sagte ja, manche Stimmen behaupten das


----------



## facehugger (20. Januar 2014)

Hyp3ri0n schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, manche Stimmen behaupten das


Diese "Stimmen" sagen einem ja auch immer wieder, das man jedes Jahr die Graka/CPU wechseln muss

Gruß


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (20. Januar 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Diese "Stimmen" sagen einem ja auch immer wieder, das man jedes Jahr die Graka/CPU wechseln muss
> 
> Gruß



Jaja, diese Stimmen


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Januar 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Weitere Gründe die gegen eine Nvidia sprechen


Ja, teurer, schlechtes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, weniger Arbeitsspeicher....

Warum also 'ne nV kaufen, die weniger Speicher hat, mehr kostet??
Und beim Anschluss eines Gerätes via HDMI 'nen Hack braucht, sonst wird der verminderte Farbbereich (16-235 oder so)...


----------



## cabtronic (20. Januar 2014)

Downsampling ist auf ner Nvidia doch einfacher, oder täusche ich mich? Bei der Leistung wäre das nämlich interessant.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Januar 2014)

Einfacher im Sinne von direkt im Treiber einstellbar? Ja.

Bei AMD muss man das über Zweitprogramme oder die Registry machen (wirklich schwer ist es meines Wissens nach aber auch nicht).


----------



## cabtronic (20. Januar 2014)

Also ich weiß nur, dass dieses java basierte Downsampling tool nur bis catalyst 12.11 ging und dann war irgendwas mit Auflösungen übernehmen. 
Jedenfalls hatte ich dann nachdem ich Catalyst 13 hatte keine Lust mehr damit rumzumachen. Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach was übersehen.


----------



## MaxRink (20. Januar 2014)

Es gibt hier im Forum eine Anleitung für die neuen CCCs, allerdings hängt DS von deinem Monitor ab.


----------



## Trepok (20. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab mir das Video angeschaut und dazu noch einen Vergleich zwischen 120 und 144 Hz.
Im Grunde sehe ich zwar die Ruckler beim 60 Hz-Modell gegenüber den 120/ 144 Hz-Modellen.
Aber die Grafik von dem Spiel war jenseits von Gut und Böse und für gewöhnlich spiele ich nicht in 8 facher Slowmo 

Die Effekte sieht man dann zwar sehr schön, aber ob die bei normaler Geschwindigkeit meinem trübem Auge noch auffallen?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

Joa, ich weiss ja, auf dem Video kommt das nicht wirklich gut rüber.

Am besten wäre, Du guckst dir das mal live in einem Laden/Shop an.

Soll sehr gut sein.


----------



## cabtronic (20. Januar 2014)

Danke Max, da werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal reinschauen!


----------



## Trepok (20. Januar 2014)

Nenn mir mal bitte einen Laden der sowas hat? 
Ich war schon lange nicht mehr in der PC-Abteilung von Media Markt bzw. Saturn.
Irgendwie hab ich meine Zweifel, das ich da sowas vorfinde.
Die sind ja mittlerweile eher zum Obsthändler mutiert.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

120/144 Hz Monitore sollten die aber haben.

Dann sollen die dir so ein Teilchen mal vorführen.

Ich will auch endlich mal testen, wie es ist, in 3D zu zocken.
Sowas muss man doch vorher checken, kann man doch nicht einfach auf doof kaufen .


----------



## Trepok (20. Januar 2014)

Die Frage ist eher, ob die sowas offen stehen haben zwecks Demo.
Den meisten Platz nimmt der Apfel-Dreck ein.
Und ob die so Kundenfreundlich sind, mir was auszupacken und zu zeigen???
Irgendwie zweifle ich dran, werde aber mal die Woche bei MM vorbei schauen.

Is halt schlecht, wenn man nur Leute kennt, die ums Verrecken nicht mehr als 150€ für nen Monitor ausgeben.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Januar 2014)

Ich wohne ja im Pott, und wenn ich hier nicht irgend nen Laden finde, wo ich mal auf 3 Monitoren oder 3D zocken testen kann, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr.

Sowas muss es irgendwo zwischen Dortmund und Essen/Düsseldorf geben.


----------



## Trepok (20. Januar 2014)

Da hab ich als Thüringer etwas weniger Auswahl, würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## facehugger (20. Januar 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> weniger Arbeitsspeicher....


Du meinst wohl Videospeicher Und ob du nun 2GB VRAM hast oder deren 3 (GTX770/R9 280X) oder eben 3 vs. 4 (GTX780/R9 290) spielt in der meistgenutzten Auflösung (Full-HD) eh keine Rolle. Und Nvidia bietet mit CUDA/GPU-basiertem PhysX sowie treiberseitig aktivierbarem Ambient Occlusion einige exclusive Spielereien, die der Konkurrent eben nicht im Köcher hat.

Du siehst, jede Seite hat ihre jeweiligen Gimmicks zu bieten. Allerdings mache* ich* AMD-Karten nicht prinzipiell runter. Nein, ich empfehle sie sogar Eben weil man mit *beiden* Anbietern Spaß haben kann. Für welchen Hersteller sich man im Endeffekt entscheidet, bleibt doch eh jedem selbst (und den eigenen Bedürfnissen/Anforderungen) überlassen...

Gruß


----------



## Trepok (21. Januar 2014)

So, ich war dann heute mal im örtlichen Mädchen-Markt zwecks Monitor-Vergleich.
Ums kurz zu sagen - Zeitverschwendung.
Es sind nur wenige Modelle und keine 120/ 144 Hz-3D-Displays ausgestellt.
Dank einer total überlasteten Signalbefeuerungsanlage mit unzähligen Verteilern, konnte ich nicht mal einen Vergleich zwischen TN- und IPS-Panel machen.
Alles in allem echt armseelig. 

Vielleicht komme ich die Tage noch mal zu Saturn oder nem kleineren PC-Laden, aber Hoffnung mach ich mir keine.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Januar 2014)

Joa, sowas ist frustrierend 

Wohnst Du denn ganz in der "Pampas" ? Keine "Metropole" in der Nähe ?


----------



## Trepok (21. Januar 2014)

Naja, ich wohne schon in der "Metropole" von Thüringen.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Januar 2014)

Erfurt oder LE ?

In LE muss es doch fette PC-Läden geben.


----------



## Trepok (21. Januar 2014)

Wohne in Erfurt aber wer oder was ist LE???


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Januar 2014)

Leipzig 

Kennst Du das nicht, LE (L.A.) 

Habe ich von einem Leipziger.


----------



## Trepok (21. Januar 2014)

Leipzig liegt doch nicht in Thüringen. 

Ich war erst kurz vor Weihnachten bei Leipzig im Shopping-Center.
Vielleicht muss ich da irgendwann in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder in die Innenstadt.

Aufruf an alle Leipziger: Kennt ihr einen Laden, wo man sich den ganzen Monitor-Firlefanz von TN-IPS-120/ 144 Hz-3D-WQHD mal anschauen kann?


----------



## Trepok (22. Januar 2014)

keiner?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Januar 2014)

Push


----------



## Trepok (22. Januar 2014)

Hm, wenn alle Stricke reißen, muss ich wohl oder übel mal 2 verschiedene Modelle bestellen und einer geht wieder zurück.
Hatte da gedacht bei Amazon zu bestellen, denke mal die machen da kein Stress, oder?
Hab in den letzten 6 Jahren 1 x Fehlkauf und 1 x defekte Micro-SDHC-Karte zurück geschickt, da sollte ich noch nicht auf dem Index landen.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Januar 2014)

Vlt. mal im Blödelmarkt probegucken Alle Media Markt-Märkte auf einen Blick | Nächsten Media Markt suchen .

Leipzig eingeben und suchen lassen .


----------



## Trepok (22. Januar 2014)

Ich war gestern im lokalen Mediamarkt und habe statt der Wall of Monitor die Wall of Shame angetroffen.
Wenig Auswahl, Signalbefeuerer überlastet und somit defekt, Monitore gehen unkontrolliert an und aus.
Wie soll ich da eine Bild-Qualität vergleichen?
Und die Vielfach angepriesenen 120/ 144 HZ-Display haben sie nicht.
Aber dafür den einen EIZO mit 240 Hz und die Deppen wussten das nicht mal


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Januar 2014)

Jou, der Eizo mit 240Hz ist auch eine geile Kiste


----------



## Adi1 (22. Januar 2014)

Trepok schrieb:


> Ich war gestern im lokalen Mediamarkt und habe statt der Wall of Monitor die Wall of Shame angetroffen.
> Wenig Auswahl, Signalbefeuerer überlastet und somit defekt, Monitore gehen unkontrolliert an und aus.
> Wie soll ich da eine Bild-Qualität vergleichen?
> Und die Vielfach angepriesenen 120/ 144 HZ-Display haben sie nicht.
> Aber dafür den einen EIZO mit 240 Hz und die Deppen wussten das nicht mal


 
Sry, dass wusste ich nicht, dass da solche Pappnasen beschäftigt sind.


----------



## Trepok (22. Januar 2014)

Aber 500€ für nen 24 Zöller? Neeee!

Ich denke ich werde erst mal den PC kaufen, erst dann macht das mit den 2 Monitore kaufen Sinn.
Hatte da an die beiden gedacht:

- ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C)
- iiyama ProLite XB2779QS silber, 27" (XB2779QS-S1)


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Januar 2014)

Der Asus lohnt sich nur, wenn Du 3D zocken willst, und statt dem Iiyama würde ich einen von diesen empfehlen : 

Dell UltraSharp U2713HM

ASUS VG278HE

BenQ XL2720T

Oder einen geilen Koreaner :

New Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## Trepok (22. Januar 2014)

Also der Dell hat ja 8 ms Reaktionszeit, bissel viel fürs zocken.
Dachte bei 5 ms liegt die Grenze für Zocker-LCD´s.
Bin auch kein Profi-Zocker und meist mach ich eh nur Singleplayer, abgesehen von STO.
Die beiden anderen haben wieder kein IPS-Panel und keine WQHD-Auflösung und kosten trotzdem einiges Holz.
Den "Koreaner-IPS"-Thread hatte ich schon gelesen, auch die Kommentare dazu im Artikel "Iiyama ProLite XB2779QS".
Da ich eher auf Sicherheit, Garantie und wertige Verarbeitung und Optik stehe, würde ich No-Name-IPS nicht kaufen wollen.
Irgendwie habe ich keine Lust mir jedesmal Gedanken zu machen, wenn ich den Monitor mal bewege, das mir der Monitor-Fuß oder das Gehäuse wegbrechen könnte.


----------



## Trepok (22. Januar 2014)

Gerade mal den Ebay-Link zum "Koreaner" aufgemacht - Lieferung nicht nach Good Old Germany


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Januar 2014)

Perfect Pixels Crossover 27QD LED Blade 2560x1440 27" PC Monitor DVI D | eBay

Das sind auch ältere Links.

Am besten fragst Du nochmal kurz in dem Koreaner-Thread, welche gerade empfehlenswert sind.

Die Händler haben auf jeden Fall einen sehr guten Ruf in Bezug auf Service/Support/RMA 

Unser pc-nutzer ist da auch immer auf dem laufenden, vielleicht guckt der ja mal hier rein.

Ich sach dem mal Bescheid


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Januar 2014)

Ahja, die Koreaner 

Hier ein paar günstige Modelle, die auch nach Deutschland verschifft werden: 

Perfect Pixel New Qnix 2560x1440 Monitor 27" QX2710 Evolution II Slim LED DVI D | eBay
Ultimate Perfect Pixel 27" Qnix QX2710 EVO ll Matte QHD 2560x1440 PLS Monitor | eBay (Absolut keine beschädigten oder defekten Pixel)
Perfect Pixel 27" Yamakasi DS270 IPS SE 2560x1440 LED Monitor DVI D QHD | eBay (AH-IPS Panel, könnte das selbe wie im LG 27EA83-D sein)


----------



## Trepok (24. Januar 2014)

Nachdem ich nun einige Tage darüber nachgedacht habe, werde ich wohl die PC-Hardware so kaufen, wie in meiner Zusammenstellung.
Das Netzteil wird gegen ein be quiet! DPP10 650 Watt ersetzt.
Hab da in nem anderem Forum was von gelesen von wegen einer Einstellung von Single- bzw. Multirail.
Hat da einer Mist geschrieben oder was hat es damit auf sich?

Nun bleibt nur noch der letzte Punkt: das Gehäuse

Die Tage hat Phanteks ja das Enthoo Primo in einer White-Edition herausgebracht.
Hat einer von euch da eine Info, was da für Materialen an der Front verwendet werden, 
bzw. wie die Beschichtung ausgeführt ist?
Beim schwarzen Primo sind ja Alu-Faceplates mit der Alu-Optik dran, auf den Bildern der White-Edition wirkt es aber eher wie glänzender Lack.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Januar 2014)

Singlerail ist , Multirail ist angesagt 

Die DPP10 Netzteile sind so ziemlich die besten, welche man kaufen kann.

Oder ein Produktvergleich Enermax Platimax 

Zum Phanteks  Ich weiss nur, dass das ein äusserst geiles Gehäuse ist : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo Big-Tower - weiß

Phanteks- Enthoo Primo


----------



## Trepok (24. Januar 2014)

Na in dem Kommentar stand was davon, das man beim DPP irgendwo was umstellen kann, ob Single- oder Multirail genutzt wird. 
Oder hat da einer was mit der stärkeren Schiene verwechselt???

Die andere Frage die ich mir trotz lesen des Artikels hier zum Thema Effizienz noch stelle:
Wie viel besser ist ein Platinum NT gegenüber einem mit Gold???
Ich hab die schlechte Angewohnheit den Rechner täglich viele Stunden zu nutzen, lohnt sich da ein Platinum eher oder is das eigentlich Wurscht?


----------



## MaxRink (24. Januar 2014)

Man kann es auf single rail stellen, ja.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Januar 2014)

Die Frage ist ob es sinnvoll ist steht mal hinten an.

Mit den Gold etc kann ich nix sahen. Glaube aber das ist relativ.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Januar 2014)

Trepok schrieb:


> Wie viel besser ist ein Platinum NT gegenüber einem mit Gold???


 
Falls du das Ding 24/7 über 365 Tage hinweg bei maximallast betreibst, sparst du gut 16€ (P10 750 vs Platimax 750). Da das aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist, würde ich von maximal 2€ unterschied ausgehen


----------



## Trepok (24. Januar 2014)

also 6-8 Stunden läuft der PC so im schnitt, die meiste Zeit mit voller Auslastung meines jetztigen Intel C2D E6850


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Januar 2014)

Welches von den beiden Du nimmst ist latte, wir wollten damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass das die besten Netzteile auf dem Markt sind.

Kannst ne Münze werfen oder von mir aus nach der Optik gehen .


----------



## facehugger (25. Januar 2014)

Ein Gold-NT reicht vollkommen aus, Platin spart kaum noch etwas ein...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ein Gold-NT reicht vollkommen aus, Platin spart kaum noch etwas ein...


 

Eben. Erst 80+ Titanium lohnt sich dann wieder


----------



## facehugger (25. Januar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Eben. Erst 80+ Titanium lohnt sich dann wieder


Ich steig eh erst bei Palladium wieder auf nen neuen Saftspender um Ach was solls, Naquadria sollte es dann wenigstens schon sein...

Gruß


----------



## Trepok (25. Januar 2014)

Hm, dann lieber doch gleich ein ZPM oder ein Warpkern. 
Titanium-NT kann noch bissel dauern, bis da was rauskommt - zumindest unterhalb von 1000 Watt.

Bleibt nur noch die Qual der Wahl des Gehäuses 
Weitere Stimmen zur Front des weißen Enthoo Primo?
Hat wer Artikel oder Kommentare dazu gefunden?

Hat eventuell jemand das Asus Maximus Hero und einen Phanteks TC12DX-Kühler verbaut?
Nicht das der am Ende nicht drauf passt, möchte ungern Kabelbinder nehmen.


----------



## Teutonnen (25. Januar 2014)

Und es ist unter 1kW auch komplett sinnlos 

750/0.94 = 797.87
750/0.96 = 781.25
Knapp 17W Differenz bei 750W Last, also holst du etwa alle 59 Stunden 1 kWh rein, was wiederum 24ct entspricht (oder 0.4ct pro Stunde ).

Dafür ist das Titanium-Netzteil auch nochmals 50€ teurer als das Platinum, was sich erst bei etwa 12'290 Betriebsstunden ammortisiert.


----------



## Trepok (26. Januar 2014)

Bräuchte auch noch einen DVD-Brenner oder ein Bluray-LW, eventuell auch mit Brenner.
Das empfohlene LG Electronics GH24NSB0 soll ja im Betrieb ziemlich laut sein.
Könnt ihr mir noch weitere gute und leise Laufwerke empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2014)

Im Prinzip sind alle Brenner laut unter Last. Die von Asus sind einen Tick leiser, PCGH hatte die mal getestet: ASUS DRW-24F1ST schwarz, SATA, bulk


----------



## cabtronic (26. Januar 2014)

Habe auch so ein Asus das ist angenehm für ein Dvd Laufwerk


----------



## Trepok (27. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir das NT BQ DPP10 nochmal angeschaut.
Die Kabel sind auf den Bildern nur schlecht verarbeitet, da lachen mich jeweils hinter den Steckern die hässlichen bunten Leitungen an.
Ich will ehrlich gesagt, in nem 230 Euro Gehäuse, keine bunten Kabelbäume sehen.
Mit selber Sleeven will ich nicht unbedingt anfangen, auch wenns einfach gehen mag. 
Kann man da voll gesleevte Verlängerungen,vorzugsweise in Schwarz und/ oder Rot, verwenden?
Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen, die nicht all zu teuer sind?


----------



## Icedaft (27. Januar 2014)

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Netzteil Kabel/Adapter

be quiet! in Zubehör Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Trepok (27. Januar 2014)

Soweit ich das sehe, gibt es von Be Quiet keine 24-Pin-ATX-Verlängerung.
Bei den PCIe und 4/8-Pin-Zusatzstecker hab ich auch nix gefunden.
Für die Laufwerke werde ich die wohl nicht brauchen, da die eh im Gehäuse nicht zu sehen sind.

BitFenix Alchemy 24-Pin ATX Verlängerung 30cm, sleeved rot/schwarz (BFA-MSC-24ATX45RKK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sollten doch gut sein, oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Januar 2014)

Klar sind die gut.

Gibt´s auch von https://www.google.de/search?q=nzxt...gerungen&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&tbm=shop

Und Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering  In sämtlichen Längen und Farben.


----------



## Trepok (29. Januar 2014)

So, Bestellung werde ich wohl noch im Laufe der Woche machen.
Was mir noch ein bisschen Kopfschmerzen bereitet, ist der Abstand von Gehäuse-Rückseite zu Wand.
Von der vorderen Kante PC-Tisch bis zur Wand sind es 67,5cm, das Gehäuse ist 60cm tief.
Bleiben also rund 6cm Abstand zur Wand, reicht das aus oder eher nicht?
Reicht die Kühlleistung des Phanteks TC12DX für den I7 aus, oder sollte ich eher den TC14PE und Vengeance LP-RAM nehmen?
Da das mein erster, kompletter Selbstbau wird, sollte ich da lieber zusätzliche WLP mitbestellen, falls es mal nicht auf anhieb klappt?
Wenn ja, welche WLP taugt was?


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Januar 2014)

Ich würde einen Dual-Tower auf den i7 setzen : EKL Alpenföhn K2

Was für Ram willst Du denn nehmen ? P/L mäßig ist ganz klar der Crucial Ballistix vorne.

Der Abstand zur Wand muss reichen. Falls ein Stecker etwas zu lang sein sollte, mal schauen ob Du den nicht abgewinkelt kriegen kannst.

Ist nie verkehrt, etwas extra WLP im Haus zu haben : Produktvergleich Paste

Bei einer neuen CPU nur kein Liquid Metal nehmen  .


----------



## Trepok (29. Januar 2014)

Also ich weiss ja, das die Leistung bei einem PC immer im Vordergrund stehen sollte.
Aber bei so einem feinem Gehäuse sollte der Inhalt auch bissel was hermachen. 
Das Auge zockt schließlich mit. 
Und da sind nunmal blanke Metallkühler und grüne PCB-RAM-Riegel eher hässlich in meinen Augen.
Also beim TC12DX sollte der Corsair Vengeance Pro noch passen, beim TC14PE müsste ich dann definitiv auf den LP-RAM wechseln.
Welche der WLP kühlt am besten? Und wieviel benutzt man so pro Versuch? 1 Gramm oder weniger?
Oder gleich die ganze Tube, damit es das Mainboard auch schön kühl hat. 
Ich mache mir weniger Sorgen wegen der Kabel hinten.
Es ist eher die Frage, ob da genug Platz zur Verfügung steht, um die Abwärme zu beseitigen, nicht das sich da was staut.


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Januar 2014)

Hardware nur nach der Optik kaufen ist 

Von den Ram Riegeln siehst Du eh nix mehr, wenn die erstmal verbaut sind.

Der Vengeance Pro ist verbranntes Geld.

Oder Du nimmst den geilen Genesis : Produktvergleich Prolimatech Genesis

Da noch ein paar von denen drauf : Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Vegas

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/239455-how-waermeleitpaste-richtig-auftragen.html


----------



## Trepok (3. Februar 2014)

So, die Teile habe ich weitestgehend bestellt und bezahlt.
Jetzt heißt es X Wochen warten, bis Mindfactory verschickt. 
Nun aber mein großes Problem:
Weiss einer von euch einen Grund, warum der I7-4770K plötzlich 50€ teurer geworden ist?
Das Asus Maximus Hero hat auch nen satten Aufschlag von 26€ bekommen.
Sind da irgendwelche Fabs abgebrannt und ich hab die News überlesen?

Ich hab bis auf CPU + Board und GPU alles bestellt, was ich erst mal brauche.
Erkennt da einer von euch einen Sinn drin, warum Mindfactory auf einmal Wucherpreise verlangt, während die Konkurrenz billiger ist.
Alle Artikel sind laut Website lagernd!!!
Klar könnte ich bei der Konkurrenz kaufen, aber ich mag meine Kontodaten nicht unendlichen vielen Händlern geben.

Und dann noch mal eine Glaubensfrage:

Kauft man eher eine GTX (7)80 und nutzt die mehrere Jahre oder eher ein günstigeres Modell aus der Serie und ersetzt es schon nach 2 Jahren bzw. Generationen?


----------



## -Kerby- (3. Februar 2014)

Ist mir auch schon oft passiert.
Is ja grad das Besondere finde ich an MF 
Die Preise können stark schwanken in kurzer Zeit, manchmal besonders gerne vor Mitternacht.
Man kann dann entweder gut abstauben oder mies bezahlen bzw. sich gedulden (länger warten).
Die pendeln sich normalerweise wieder zurück.


----------



## Trepok (3. Februar 2014)

Ich hab die Teile gestern gegen späten Abend mehrmals auf dem Merkzettel gecheckt.
Die Preise waren abgesehen von CPU, Board und Graka auf dem Tiefststand der letzten Tage/ Wochen.
Da es bei insgesamt 10 Teilen eher schwierig wird, alle auf einmal günstig zu bekommen, habe ich erst mal die günstigen bestellt.
Und das ganze sogar noch im Midnight-Shopping, keine Versandkosten und keine Preissteigerung. 
Aber ich bin nicht bereit, für die zwei Sachen 75€ mehr zu zahlen.
Man hätte ich mal Donnerstag mittag bestellt, da war alles günstig.
Aber ich war zu gierig und wollte Versandkosten sparen


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2014)

Welche 2 Teile fehlen denn noch ? Die könntest Du eventüll auch woanders bestellen


----------



## Trepok (4. Februar 2014)

Also es fehlen immer noch Mainboard und CPU.
Asus Maximus Hero und der Intel I7-4770K sind beide zusammen bei Mindfactory abartig teuer.
Im Prinzip könnte ich in einem anderem Shop bestellen, z. B. Hardwareversand über Preisvergleich.
Nur muss ich dann meine Konto-Daten noch weiter verbreiten und das mag ich eher nicht.
Im Zweifelsfall werde ich das aber machen müssen, kann man bei Hardwareversand guten Gewissens bestellen?
Wie schnell sind die mit der Lieferung, wenn ich direkt nach der Bestellung überweise?
Auf jeden Fall ist heute mein Phanteks Enthoo Primo rausgeschickt worden. Morgen muss ich erstmal den "Schrein" dafür vorbereiten 

Eine Grafikkarte habe ich auch noch nicht bestellt, die kann man ja immer noch günstig einzeln kaufen.
Zum Zusammenschrauben und Einrichten reicht ja erstmal die Intel Grafik-Einheit.
Was macht sich eigentlich besser? teure Graka (GTX780) 4-5 Jahre nutzen, oder billigere (GTX760/770) und alle 2 Jahre bzw. Generationen eine neue?
Sowohl unter dem Aspekt der Anschaffungskosten, Leistungszuwachs, neue Features, geringerer Energiebedarf, eventuelle Beigaben in Form von Spielen?
Was ist meine EVGA GTX560TI SC heute noch real wert?


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2014)

Bei Hardwareversand kannst Du ganz beruhigt bestellen, ist ein klasse Laden .

Das voll goile Enthoo Primo ist unterwegs   

Ob eine 780 4-5 Jahre hält, kann mir nur meine Kristallkugel zeigen, die ist aber gerade in Reparatur .
Imho halte ich es für sinnvoller/rationaler, eine GTX770 bzw. 280X zu nehmen.

Das das Maximus Hero überteuert ist, wurde bestimmt schon erwähnt .

Keine Ahnung, was Du für deine 560Ti noch kriegen kannst.
Einfach mal in der Bucht gucken, wie die so gehandelt werden.


----------



## Trepok (4. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist das Mainboard nicht mehr auf Lager und kostet gleich 25€ weniger.
Die Logik dahinter würde wohl selbst ein Vulkanier nicht herausfinden.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Februar 2014)

Wenn es unbedingt schwarz-rot sein soll : Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H

ASRock Fatal1ty Z87 Professional


----------



## Icedaft (4. Februar 2014)

Das dient dem Zweck des Sammelns von Vorbestellungen.

Diejenigen, die Zeit haben sparen, diejenigen die es eilig haben, zahlen mehr.

Wenn es unbedingt das überteuerte Board sein muß O.K., das Gigabyte leistet aber kaum weniger und ist günstiger:

Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Trepok (4. Februar 2014)

Dann kann ich nur hoffen, das ganz schnell jemand 5 oder mehr CPU´s ordert 

Ich schau mal, ob das Hero während des Midnightshoppings noch so "günstig" ist und werde es dann bestellen.
Mag sein, das das Hero etwas teuer ist, aber ein Asrock kommt mir nicht ins Haus.
Und die Gigabyte-Boards sehen einfach nur hässlich aus, bin halt Asus-Fan bei Boards.
Und wenn ich genau schaue, dann sind da vielleicht 10€ Unterschied zwischen den Boards.
Die 10€ habe ich dann auch noch übrig, wenn ich dafür keine Kompromisse eingehen muss.


----------



## cabtronic (4. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mir lieber alle 2 bis 3 Jahre ne neue Graka kaufen. 
1. Mehr (Preis-)Leistung
2. Trau ich dem Zeug nicht ganz, dass es wie so vieles 4 Wochen nach Garantiende abraucht 
3. Hat man dann wieder einen Grund am Pc rumzuschrauben


----------



## Trepok (4. Februar 2014)

Man kann ja auch mal dezent den CPU-Kühler auf die Graka krachen lassen --> Grund zum Schrauben gefunden


----------



## cabtronic (4. Februar 2014)

Das würde mir aber wehtun...


----------



## Trepok (4. Februar 2014)

Kannst es ja bei jemanden machen, den du nicht leiden kannst.
Und dann bietest deine Hilfe beim Schrauben an 
Hauptsache die Bastel-Sucht wird befriedigt


----------



## Trepok (5. Februar 2014)

Da Mindfactory wohl gerne weiter Katz und Maus spielen will, können die mich mal gerne haben.
Habe jetzt Board + CPU + WLP bei Hardwareversand bestellt und mit Gutschein zahle ich keine Versandkosten. 
Dann bin ich ja doch guter Dinge, am Wochenende die ganzen Teile miteinander verheiraten zu können.
Und natürlich die Finger zu kreuzen das Alles geht und keine unerwarteten Inkompatibilitäten auftreten.

Bissel erschrocken war ich schon, als ich das Enthoo Primo ausgepackt habe.
Dagegen wirkt mein bisheriger Big-Tower wie ein Winzling.


----------



## Rosigatton (5. Februar 2014)

Das Primo hätte ich auch gerne, obwohl ich es nicht wirklich brauche


----------



## Trepok (5. Februar 2014)

Also brauchen tue ich das Primo auch nicht, aber es gibt leider so wenige, geile Gehäuse.
Wenn du mal auf meine Hardwareliste schaust rechtfertigt nichts dieses gigantische Teil.
Ich habe nicht vor eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen, eventuell später einen Kühlschrank-Kompressor - Platz sollte ja genug für sein. 
Mein Traum wär ja das Level 10 gewesen, aber 1000€ sind dann doch to much.


----------



## Icedaft (5. Februar 2014)

Gönn Dir was Rosi, man lebt nur einmal...


----------



## Trepok (5. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht ist Rosi ja Inder, die leben öfters


----------



## Trepok (6. Februar 2014)

So, nach der Freude übers Gehäuse kommt jetzt die große Ernüchterung. 

Ein Kratzer auf der linken Außenseite hier, viele kleine Kratzer Innen an den Slotblenden da.
Die Blende für den Ausgleichsbehälter hat an der Kante einen weissen Vorsprung, eventuell Verletzungsgefahr?
Eine Klammer zum Befestigen des Sichtfenstern wurde nicht umgebogen.

Also alles in allem kann ich wohl für rund 220€ ein ordentlich verarbeitetes Gehäuse erwarten.
Hab es gerade schweren Herzens wieder zur Post gebracht


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Februar 2014)

Shit happens


----------



## Trepok (6. Februar 2014)

Kann nur hoffen, das die bei MF die Rücksendung schnell anschauen und mir dann ein neues ohne Schäden schicken.
Aber bei meinem Pech sind die Gehäuse wieder ausverkauft und Lieferung nicht in Sicht.
Am meisten ärgert mich, das ich dieses Wochenende basteln wollte.
So liegen jetzt die Teile bei mir rum und meine Umtauschfrist läuft ab.
Kann man die auch irgendwie ohne Gehäuse nutzen?


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Februar 2014)

Klar kannst Du das alles auch ohne Gehäuse verkabeln, da solltest Du aber seeehr vorsichtig sein 

Das Mainboard definitiv nicht auf die Antistatikfolie legen, die ist von aussen nämlich leitend


----------



## Adi1 (6. Februar 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Das Mainboard definitiv nicht auf die Antistatikfolie legen, die ist von aussen nämlich leitend



Nö, dass muß nicht sein, 

da gibt es nämlich verschiedene.


----------



## Trepok (6. Februar 2014)

Anti-Statikfolie soll von außen leitfähig sein??? 
Ich hab noch reine Antistatik-Folie von der Tütenrolle, die sollte eigentlich gehen.
Aber besser ich riskiere nix, bevor ich noch Hardware beschädige.

Aber worrauf lege ich dann mein Mainboard, wenn ich CPU + Kühler installiere?


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

Trepok schrieb:


> Aber worrauf lege ich dann mein Mainboard, wenn ich CPU + Kühler installiere?


 
Pappe ist immer noch das Beste.
Es ist weich aber trotzdem noch fest genug.
Es fusselt nichts und ist nicht leitend.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Februar 2014)

Genau, so ist es am besten.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Februar 2014)

@ Trepok

Die Folie, in der das Mainboard verpackt war ist von innen antistatisch, aber von aussen häufig leitend.


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist weich aber trotzdem noch fest genug.



Sagt meine Frau auch immer    



Threshold schrieb:


> Es fusselt nichts und ist nicht leitend.



Kommt drauf an, wie doll man daran rubbelt


----------



## Trepok (6. Februar 2014)

Hm, das mit der Pappe ist auch keine schlechte Idee.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie lange bei MF Reklamationen brauchen?
Ich hab mir den güldenen Servicelevel mal gespart.


----------



## Trepok (6. Februar 2014)

hm, wenns "fusselt" sollte man lieber mal den Arzt aufsuchen


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Sagt meine Frau auch immer


 
zu mir sagt sie das nie. 
Ich bin immer hart genug.


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2014)

Du kennst meine Frau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@topic (damit es nicht noch ein Spam wird )
Antistatikfolie ist außen leitend, sonst wäre das Prinzip des Faradayschen Käfigs ja irgendwie nicht konsequent umgesetzt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kennst meine Frau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kennen wäre jetzt zuviel gesagt.
Ich bin zufällig mal auf sie gestoßen.


----------



## Trepok (6. Februar 2014)

Gut, das das mal zur Sprache kam mit der Folie.
Ich hatte gedacht, das Mainboard genau darauf zu legen, damit es eben keinen kurzen kriegt.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Februar 2014)

Wie wäre es, wenn man die Tüte einfach auf links zieht, ist eh schöner wenn die Noppen innen sind.


----------



## Trepok (6. Februar 2014)

Gerade gesehen das HWV mein Board + CPU verschickt hat.
Hatte mir noch mal die Artcic Cooling MX-4 mitbestellt. Soll ich gleich die nehmen oder die dem Phanteks TC12DX beiliegende?
Also hab ich dann morgen alle Teile bis auf´s Gehäuse


----------



## Softy (6. Februar 2014)

Ist eigentlich egal, die Unterschiede bei den Wärmeleitpasten sind sehr gering. Aber die MX4 ist schon gut, die würde ich nehmen.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn man die Tüte einfach auf links zieht, ist eh schöner wenn die Noppen innen sind.


----------



## Trepok (6. Februar 2014)

am besten ich ziehe ein paar Latex-Handschuhe an beim Zusammenbau. 
Wer weiss, wer oder mit was da schon dran war.


----------



## Trepok (7. Februar 2014)

Teile sind nun alle da und das Gehäuse ist zurück bei MF.
Mal schauen, was die unter ein paar Tagen verstehen, bis das fertig bearbeitet wird 
Es ist echt frustrierend alles da zu haben und trotzdem nicht loslegen zu können.
Das mit der Folie hat sich übrigens erledigt, das Mainboard liegt in einer Pappschale.


----------



## Trepok (12. Februar 2014)

So, MF macht so tolle undeutliche Angaben, da könnte ich glatt .
Ob man nen neues Austauschgehäuse oder sein Geld zurück bekommt, wird da nicht wirklich ersichtlich.
Ich hoffe nun einfach mal das ich mein Geld, wie am Telefon versprochen, zurück bekomme.
Und wie sollte es anders sein, das Enthoo is natürlich wieder nicht auf Lager.
Musste es ja neu bestellen, trotz Austausch-Wunsch, kann man ja noch mal schnell Versandkosten abstauben. 
Wollte das gute Stück aber spätestens zum Wochenende haben, um in Ruhe alles einbauen und testen zu können.
Musste ich eben in den sauren Apfel beißen und noch mal bei HWV bestellen.
Hat zwar 5€ Versand mehr gekostet, dafür war es aber vorrätig und die Jungs sind top was Lieferzeit anbelangt.
Kann nur hoffen, das nicht wieder der gleiche Chinese dran gearbeitet hat, bevor er sich vom Dach gestürzt hat.


----------



## Trepok (13. Februar 2014)

neues Gehäuse ist da, jetzt kann geschraubt werden


----------



## cabtronic (13. Februar 2014)

Na endlich  viel Spaß!


----------



## Trepok (14. Februar 2014)

Also das Auftragen der WLP hat sich doch eher als schwierig herausgestellt. 
Habe die Paste vom Phanteks-Kühler genommen.
Ist WLP generell so zäh wie Schuhcreme?
Ich hab bestimmt 1 Stunde daran gesessen, bis ich der Meinung war, das es einigermaßen gut verteilt ist. 
Hab sonst den Rest zusammengebaut und musste leider feststellen das meine RAM's nicht in die Bänke 1 + 3 passen.
Eigentlich hätte das gehen müssen nach den Angaben von Phanteks. 
Da ja 2 Lüfter angeschlossen sind, liegt ein Y-Kabel bei. Bei einem Anschluss fehlt da ein Pin, ist das normal? 
Windows ist bereits installiert, nun habe ich was wegen RAID gelesen. 
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, das man damit  Backup's realisieren kann?


----------



## rackcity (14. Februar 2014)

das mit der WLP ist nicht ganz so normal  solang die temps stimmen jedoch ok^^

das mit dem kabel könnte ok sein, da solltest du nochmal dein setting posten, das ich dir das sagen kann.

solang alles läuft und sich dreht + die temps super sind, ist ja alles im grünen


----------



## Trepok (14. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe bis jetzt nur alles ins Gehäuse eingebaut und Windows installiert. 
Die Verkabelung von Board und Gehäuse steht noch an, war mir gestern schon zu dunkel für den Kleinkram. 
Muss sowieso noch alle Kabel ordentlich verlegen. Gehäuse ist noch offen, keine weiteren Lüfter laufen. 
Von daher kann ich noch nichts über die Temperaturen sagen.
Ich habe einen I7-4770k auf einem Asus Maximus Hero verbaut.
Darauf thront ein Phanteks TC12DX und kuschelt mit den Corsair Vengeance Pro.
Das Ganze im Phanteks Enthoo Primo untergebracht. 
Welche Temperaturen sind denn im Idle bei genutzter IGP zu erwarten?


----------



## cabtronic (14. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht 32°C kônnte hinkommen. Je nach Raumtemperatur.
Windows ohne Verkabelung? Cool


----------



## Trepok (14. Februar 2014)

Öhm, ich meinte damit, das ich die Frontanschlüsse und Lüfter noch nicht mit dem Mainboard verbunden habe.
Auf dem Board gibts ja alle benötigten Tasten zum Starten.
Die restlichen Strippen habe ich gezogen, nur sind die alle nicht so schön verlegt - bis jetzt.
Raumtemperatur is abhängig von meiner Laune, da können es schon mal gut und gerne 800°C werden


----------



## cabtronic (14. Februar 2014)

ja ich kenn das.
Aber das wird schon klappen! 
Teste erstmal ob alles läuft bevor irgendwas kaputt ist und nicht geht.


----------



## Kirch (14. Februar 2014)

das Maximus Hero war unnötig, dann hättest du dir lieber gleich ein waschechtes OC Board hollen sollen, wie das 1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC aber naja


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2014)

Kirch schrieb:


> das Maximus Hero war unnötig, dann hättest du dir lieber gleich ein waschechtes OC Board hollen sollen, wie das 1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC aber naja


Der TE hat ja nun den Knecht schon dastehn. Apropo, ich will Bilder sehn...

Gruß


----------



## Kirch (14. Februar 2014)

deswegen auch war


----------



## Trepok (14. Februar 2014)

Bilder? Von mir oder dem Schraubenzieher, den ich zum Basteln benutzt habe? 
Und das Hero hab ich mir gekauft, weil es mir optisch gut gefällt.
Bin halt eher Asus-Fan als Gigabyte-Fan, die machen entweder potthässliche oder kribbelbunte Boards.
Und ja ich weiss in erster Linie zählt die Leistung, aber wer will schon nen potthässliches Board in so nem chicken Gehäuse sehen?


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2014)

Ich finde nicht dass die Gigabyte Boards jetzt hässlich sind.
Und schwarz/rot lässt sich Asus halt sehr teuer bezahlen.


----------



## Trepok (14. Februar 2014)

Naja, aber das Gold-Pissgelb-Design finde ich einfach völlig daneben.
Im Blau hätte ich auch gerne eins genommen, nur leider hat ja angeblich jeder andere Hersteller die Farbgebung kopiert. 
Aber was jemanden optisch gefällt, ist doch sehr verschieden.
Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die ernsthaft meinen, ein Opel wäre schön.


----------



## Trepok (14. Februar 2014)

Das Board sieht für mich einfach hässlich aus: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die anderen Gigabyte´s sind meistens Kribbelbunt in Neon-Orange oder -Grün.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2014)

Trepok schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Leute geben, die ernsthaft meinen, ein Opel wäre schön.


 
Ich habe einen Opel Zafira. Also keine Kritiken.


----------



## Trepok (14. Februar 2014)

Hihi, wusste doch, das ich gleich Kloppe angedroht bekomme. 
Ist halt Geschmackssache, was man sich kauft und was nicht.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Ich behaupte ja nicht dass er schön ist.
kompakte Vans sind nie schön aber er ist praktisch und im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern recht preiswert.


----------



## Trepok (15. Februar 2014)

Also mein Kompaktvan/ Kombilimousine finde ich schön, nur konnte sich VW nicht auf einen Autotyp einigen 

Achja, für den Fall das noch Bedarf an Foto´s existiert, schreibt mal eure voyeuristischen Vorstellungen für den Gehäuse-Po***.
Habe heute keine Zeit, bei nennen wir es mal Tageslicht , Fotos zu machen.
Also vielleicht morgen mit viel Sonnenschein 

Wie is das eigentlich mit der Samsung SSD-Software, sollte man die installieren?
Hab da Kommentare gefunden, das man das eher nicht tun sollte und sie nix taugt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Die Samsung Software brauchst du nur wenn du mal ein Firmware Update machen willst.
Solange die SSD aber problemlos läuft brauchst du auch kein firmware Update und somit kannst du dir die Software schenken.


----------



## Softy (15. Februar 2014)

Trepok schrieb:


> Wie is das eigentlich mit der Samsung SSD-Software, sollte man die installieren?
> Hab da Kommentare gefunden, das man das eher nicht tun sollte und sie nix taugt.


 

Da hast Du völlig recht, die braucht / sollte man nicht installieren. Der "Optimierungs"Kram bringt nichts,  lediglich zum bequemen Firmware Update könnte man sie kurz mal installieren.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte mal bei einer meiner SSDs die neue Firmware installiert.

Ist mir ein Unterschied aufgefallen? 
Ratet mal.


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal bei einer meiner SSDs die neue Firmware installiert.
> 
> Ist mir ein Unterschied aufgefallen?
> Ratet mal.



Auf jeden Fall! Genauso wie die Software die Geschwindigkeit um Welten erhöht


----------



## Adi1 (15. Februar 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ratet mal.


 
Ich tippe mal auf Nein, richtig ?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! Genauso wie die Software die Geschwindigkeit um Welten erhöht



Aus der Basic wurde plötzlich eine Pro mit dreifacher Leistung. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Nein, richtig ?


----------



## Trepok (15. Februar 2014)

Also dieser Trim- und Garbage-Collection-Kram geht auch ohne Samsung Software?
Ich werde erst mal die ganzen Treiber und Sicherheitssoftware installieren, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Ja. das macht der Controller der SSD automatisch.


----------



## Trepok (16. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie zickt der SATA-Modus rum.
Laut UEFI AHCI aktiv, laut Onboard-Anzeige IDE-Modus aktiv.
Hat einer von euch eine Idee, warum das so ist?


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2014)

Das ist normal. Windows erkennt das immer als IDE Modus.
Solange im Bios aber AHCI aktiv ist -- und das ist die Standard Einstellung -- ist alles bestens.


----------



## Trepok (16. Februar 2014)

Grrr, das is doch zum 
Onboard-Anzeigen zeigen Code A0 an, was für  "IDE initialization is started" steht.
Hab schon nen Artikel dazu gefunden von wegen Eingriff in Registry, nur das geht auch nicht, da der zu ändernde Wert bereits 0 ist.
Wenn ich IDE-Modus im UEFi aktiviere mag Windows nicht mehr starten, bei Rückänderung mag es wieder.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2014)

Hast du windows neu installiert oder nutzt du eine bestehende Installation?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht hilft das: Neu starten - c't Magazin


----------



## Trepok (16. Februar 2014)

Habe alles zusammengeschraubt aus neu verpackten Teilen und dann eine Neuinstallation von Win gemacht.
Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob ich im UEFI während der Install schon den AHCI-Modus aktiv hatte.
Tatsache ist, das der Rechner startet und das in 25 Sekunden.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Februar 2014)

AHCI wird meistens automatisch aktiviert und starten in ~ 25 Sekunden passt


----------



## Trepok (16. Februar 2014)

Kann man das irgendwie unter Windows prüfen, ob es auch mit AHCI läuft?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Februar 2014)

AS SSD Benchmark - Download - CHIP


----------



## Trepok (23. Februar 2014)

So, heute habe ich mir endlich mal die Zeit genommen, die Fotos einzustellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Februar 2014)

Geile Karre


----------



## Teutonnen (23. Februar 2014)

Eww....rosa.  Aber die Kiste sieht geil aus.


----------



## Trepok (23. Februar 2014)

Rosa? Wo is da rosa? 
Der CPU-Kühler ist rot, alternativ hätte ich ihn noch in schwarz nehmen können.
Ich wollte aber noch ein bisschen Farbe rein haben, von daher rot.

Aber ich hab erst mal wie ein Schwein ins Uhrwerk gekuckt, als ich den Rechner das erste Mal eingeschaltet habe.
Der Soundchip und der Bereich darum sind extra beleuchtet. 

GPU-seitig hab ich erst mal meine EVGA GTX560Ti SC aus dem alten Rechner eingebaut und bis jetzt läuft alles flüssig.
Angesichts der sehr guten Werte v. GTX750Ti werde ich mal auf die 800´er-Serie warten.
Maxwell in 20nm wird bestimmt richtig geil, wenn es denn so kommt.


----------

